# Sufix Superior



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried this line?


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

It doesn't cast like the sufix tritanium plus..


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I've used it for ten years. Its great line, for certain things, distance casting is not its strong suit. It has great abrasion resistance and is a bit stiff. Perfect for bass fishing on rocky shorelines and other places where abrasion resistance is a priority, but for casting, use the tritanium.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Tritanium Plus on the beach. Superior for off shore or in your boat. Also use the superior for snelling heavy hooks. Ties a good knot.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

How does it compare to Elite or Siege?

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> How does it compare to Elite or Siege?
> 
> Evan


Better abrasion resistance for me, seems to tie knots as good or maybe better. I think it is easier to tie a knot wiht than tri +


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Great material for rigs and leaders.:fishing:


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I would say it is the best readily available line for general fishing. Has good abrasion resistance, little stretch and knots up very well. The only reason I would choose Sufix tri over superior for casting is the lower memory and silicon coating. Sufix superior is the line I use for most of my shock leaders.

John


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

jlentz said:


> I would say it is the best readily available line for general fishing. Has good abrasion resistance, little stretch and knots up very well. The only reason I would choose Sufix tri over superior for casting is the lower memory and silicon coating. Sufix superior is the line I use for most of my shock leaders.
> 
> John


Bingo-- I use it for shock leader, but not much else.


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

+1


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

i must be behind the times, but i have never seen a chart showing the elasticity of lines. i'm not trying to be a wise guy or anything like it, but i never have.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have never seen a chart either, just speaking from experience. Some lines stretch more than others, it is a known fact. Some stretch is fine under some fishing conditions but less stretch is better most of the time. The most important quality of low stretch is that it equals more sensitivity. That is why braid is so sensitive, it has near zero stretch.

John


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

The actual chart is available. I'm not sure its for stretch rather than strength. Its in an older Salt Water fishing mag where they compared many different 20# lines. Break, stretch, percentage of knot strength. etc. Tritanium was 3rd behind Stren and P line. I've got it somewhere, I just didn't dig it out. As for the stretch, I think Berkely Big Game is the best for shock, I tie it to my Tritanium plus on anything that doesn't get braid.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I know the chart you are talking about I posted the link to it on this site a few months ago but I believe that it just lists the breaking strength of the line and various knot. I have it bookmarked on my work computer but not my home PC.

John


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is the link but like I said it does not list stretch.

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/article.jsp?ID=43557

John


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

it only listed tensile strength and only on braid. i believe[my thoughts only]is that when people believe stretch comes into play is that when fishing,and they feel a hit , they set hook. it feels like the line is stretching, but, it may be slack caused by current,is being taken up.

i don't know if i'm right or not. i know of people saying[they don't fish] say that a certain line stretches more than another. it's heresay, but i don't know but i would like to.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure thats a different article. Correct me if I am wrong. The 20 lb. mono test appears in Volume 16 Issue 8 September/ October 2001 and is [I would say] fairly comprehensive. Check it.


----------

